
The Discovery of Statistical Regression - bpolania
http://priceonomics.com/the-discovery-of-statistical-regression/
======
lordnacho
It's used everywhere, and possibly overused, too. I worked at a place where
they still haven't discovered regularization. Everything is literally the same
200 year old tool.

The problem with that is of course that when you have a hammer everything
looks like a nail. Works fine if what you're looking at satisfies the
assumptions, but once it doesn't who knows what you'll get.

------
thebear
I find the statement "Those predictions are optimized so that, for any point
in the data set, the model’s error multiplied by itself (squared) is
minimized" misleading. What's being minimized is the _sum_ of the squares of
the errors.

